# Help Dealing with Riptides as Eldar



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

So I've been playing against Tau a lot recently and I just don't know how to deal with Riptides efficiently. They seem to be under 200 points, 5 wounds, 2+/5++ with too much firepower to ignore. D-Weapons would be the best of course but it's not very easy to get them in range. The other options are starcannons and pulse weapons, and those need a lot of fire to bring down a riptide. How do you guys recommend taking them down?


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

I've seen them be taken down with Mind War. A longshot though. Serpent shields? Warlock with Jinx and then hit it with reapers? 

Haven't met one myself but that is the way I would go.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Wraith units, be they 'guard or 'knights. Cut right through that 2+ armor with AP1, wound on 2+, and a chance at IDing it on a 6. Should be able to get into range with a Wave Serpent to carry you there. Seriously, S10 AP1 shots will be the most efficient way to deal with it. Or just bash it into the ground in CC with the 'knight (...of course, it can have a 3+ invuln, so make sure it's hurt before you charge in).

Rending--sorry, shuriken/monofilament--galore can also chip away at it, I imagine.


----------



## Zakath (Feb 23, 2011)

I usually end up killing them with Spiders or Dragons after taking off a wound or two with my Falcon's pulse laser. You do need Farseer buffing the kill team though as especially Spiders can fall short. My list has a squad of 6 Dragons lead by an exarch with Fast Shot. When Guided, there's not much that they can't annihilate


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

Wave serpent with flamer guard units or cannons


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Getting in to Melee with them can tear them apart slowly, or at least hold them in combat forever. Dump 12 guardians at their feet and they cant run off. With his 3 attacks he will be held there for 4 combat phases at min and with only a 4+ to hit and 2+ to wound he wont kill many.
Though as said before warp spiders tend to do the trick. A Diresword can also be fun because of soulrazor being able to kill something on LD check though not reliable.
Other major option is things like war walkers with a load of shiney guns


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

In a standup fight, a Wraithknight will kick a Riptides ass every single time, however not everyone has access to Knights or wants to use them. I recommend Fire Dragons (people stopped taking them for some reason, no idea why) because the Rending on Warp Spiders has never been reliable enough for me, plus Deep Striking them is VERY risky against Tau.

Failing that, if you have a penchant for the unit, Shining Spears do an excellent number against Riptides. Another good unit that doesn't see enough play.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Sethis said:


> In a standup fight, a Wraithknight will kick a Riptides ass every single time, however not everyone has access to Knights or wants to use them. I recommend Fire Dragons (people stopped taking them for some reason, no idea why) because the Rending on Warp Spiders has never been reliable enough for me, plus Deep Striking them is VERY risky against Tau.
> 
> Failing that, if you have a penchant for the unit, Shining Spears do an excellent number against Riptides. Another good unit that doesn't see enough play.


Shining Spears only have laser lances though don't they, so AP3 vs a 2+ save.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Aren't they ap2 shooting? Don't have the book, and haven't put them on the table for years.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Only the Exarch can be if he buys the upgrade to Starlance (Autarch can only have a laser lance but can get it if he buys the Iyanden Celestial Lance.)


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Better against Nids then I guess.

I'd advise against trying to drop Riptides with things like Serpent Shields, there are much better targets for them to be firing at (Pathfinders, Kroot etc). Shuriken weaponry works reasonably well, have previously dropped a 1-wound Riptide with an Overwatch shot from a single Warlock pistol before.


----------



## NathanJD (Oct 30, 2012)

I'd like to echo that Wraithknights crush Riptides. Shoot them on your way in and hope for a 6. If no 6, assault and win combat. With the nerf to smash, a Riptide is going to have an even harder time than before against T8.


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

Sethis said:


> In a standup fight, a Wraithknight will kick a Riptides ass every single time, however not everyone has access to Knights or wants to use them. I recommend Fire Dragons (people stopped taking them for some reason, no idea why) because the Rending on Warp Spiders has never been reliable enough for me, plus Deep Striking them is VERY risky against Tau.
> 
> Failing that, if you have a penchant for the unit, Shining Spears do an excellent number against Riptides. Another good unit that doesn't see enough play.


Yes Shining Spears are under-rated by people but definatly charging in with the lances using hit & run with the Exarch would be pretty good way of rinse and repeat to pop off riptides.

my other choice would be using units of artillary like vibrocannons for lols


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Can you take telepathy? I forget, 

if so, Psychic scream them off the board! it not the most reliable option, but combined with others you can easily get some wounds off. plus: your enemy will know what your planning and may throw too many dispel dice at your one spell letting you get other spells off with less worry about dispelling.


----------



## Zakath (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't think you can say what a unit does and what it doesn't if you haven't put it on the table for years...

Anyway, I'd like to add that the choice between Dragons and Spiders is a kind of a trade off: Dragons will surely get the job done but Spiders are better at escaping afterwards. I personally field both units in all my Eldar games.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

What about the Avatar? With monster hunter and crushing blow he should take a riptide any day. If he could catch him!


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Moriouce said:


> If he could catch him!


...yup. That's the clincher. Having played melee daemons and CSM through 6e and the new Eldar/Tau, I know just how likely that is...


----------

